# Singing Pumpkins and 3-Axis Skull



## jjm2958 (Jul 11, 2009)

Here are some videos of my completed pumpkin group and 3-axis skull.


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Those are killer! Excellent job all the way around. This will impress anyone! It's hard to belive that it will look even cooler after you set it all up with lights. You must be super stoked. Awesome, awesome, awesome!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

I agree - very cool!


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow for sure great job on all of it. Really really cool


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

very cool


----------



## Spanky (Oct 8, 2007)

inspiring, very inspiring!


----------



## jjm2958 (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I just ordered a Tiny Tim skeleton. I'm going to put the skull head on top of the Tiny Tim body - thought it would be interesting to see a huge skull on a tiny body. Also have a couple other ideas to animate the pumpkins a little more. Hope to add them soon.


----------



## doggieshop (Jul 15, 2008)

Sooooo Cool! I have got to learn how to do this!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

That looks great. very nice how cleanly the vocals were separated from the sound track, no stray mouth movement. And I thought the wah-ooos looked really um, real, nice and smooth. Top class job on that mate!


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

How in this world do you learn to do things like this?
This is fantastic!
I hope the ToTs appreciate how special your haunt is.
WOW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jjm2958 (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

The joystick made the movements nice and smooth - it was really easy once things were calibrated and set up.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Love the way the pumpkin mouths look


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Aquayne said:


> How in this world do you learn to do things like this?
> This is fantastic!
> I hope the ToTs appreciate how special your haunt is.
> WOW!!!!!!!!!!!


For the pumpkins...I put a bug in his ear. Though the rotten little turd keeps pulling it out!


----------



## jjm2958 (Jul 11, 2009)

*Mr. Bones and the Gourditos!*

So I had my singing pumpkins, but decided to add to it a bit. Here is the result. Mr. Bones isn't singing in this song, but will in the other two.






Just need to finish the lighting (when all the equipment comes in)


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I hope you shot another vid when you get the lighting done. The little skull on the tombstone sings is a nice touch. Very well done.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

VERY cool. I am going to build something similiar as my off season project.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

This is very cool! Nice Job on the set up. Did you do this with the Singing Pumpkin CD? If so how much and where did you get it? Thanks!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

WOW ... that is awesome!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

I love the skeleton kicking his leg...great work!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I LOVE this! I never get tired of hearing this song and seeing what people do with it.

Mr Bones is adorable and that little skull on the tombstone is just a perfect (and unexpected) touch.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Oh Man! That is way too cool! It took me part-way through the song to see Mr. Bones leg swinging in time with the music. So subtle but when you see it, it just makes it more fantastic.


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Very cool! Even the little skull on the tombstone as singing! Very nice work!


----------



## jjm2958 (Jul 11, 2009)

Joiseygal said:


> This is very cool! Nice Job on the set up. Did you do this with the Singing Pumpkin CD? If so how much and where did you get it? Thanks!


Nope, this was all from scratch. Dionicia gave me the idea of using foam pumpkins and I just went with it. I used VSA and an SSC32 controller to program the servos.


----------



## jjm2958 (Jul 11, 2009)

lewlew said:


> Oh Man! That is way too cool! It took me part-way through the song to see Mr. Bones leg swinging in time with the music. So subtle but when you see it, it just makes it more fantastic.


That's what my wife said - she didn't notice the leg at first - which is exactly what I was wanting. Perhaps next year I'll have his hand tap to the beat of the music


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Stunning - absolutely stunning. Unusually for me I spotted the leg movement early and that just set the seal on it and then when the little skull on the gravestone came in it blew me away!

Ummmm. Any chance of getting the VSA routine for this? I won't be able to do anything this year but next year....

What size servo on the small skull?


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

That's freakin' AWESOME!!! Did you use a controller or are you running software off of a PC or laptop? If so, what controller and/or software?


----------



## WakeForest (Sep 18, 2009)

I love it! Great work!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Wowzer! Your TOTs are in for a treat!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

This is just amazing! I love that swinging leg and the little skellie singing!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

incredibly creative so jealous I would love to animate some of my props like you did great job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jjm2958 (Jul 11, 2009)

HalloweenZombie said:


> That's freakin' AWESOME!!! Did you use a controller or are you running software off of a PC or laptop? If so, what controller and/or software?


Thanks! I am using an SSC32 controller and then VSA to program. Right now it is hooked up to a laptop. I am thinking about getting the RAPU 5.0 (just noticed they have a new version out - last I saw it it was 4.0 I think) but it is a bit pricey. Seems nice to be able to have a small device and be able to program the playback so we'll see.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Great prop. I love the little details like the skull in the tombstone and Mr. Bones kicking leg. Some day I'll learn to work with servos. Good Job


----------



## jjm2958 (Jul 11, 2009)

So I've had a few questions around how I did this. While I didn't take any step by step photos, I wrote up a quick and dirty blog posting about it. You can find it by going to the link in my signature. If you have any questions, let me know.


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

OMFG! i'm just speechless! i love the subtlety(sp?) and nuance! the skeleton has so much personality, and i love the tiny skull!^^ i've been trying to break into servos, but i'm just so intimidated by it all.i'm not very good with electronics^^;


----------

